# ZP Out of stock on Amazon



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

I went to order more ZP yesterday from Amazon.co.uk and found they were out of stock. There is another seller on there with it available but it's much more expensive so I looked to see if anywhere new was selling it and I came across a site calle viovet.co.uk who were actually cheaper than amazon. I bought 2 bags to qualify for their free delivery. 

Just wanted to mention this in case anyone else in the uk is running low


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

How much was it on there? I did the same thing but on petplanet.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> How much was it on there? I did the same thing but on petplanet.


The 1kg bag of Lamb was £15.49 - I think it was £16.49 last time I got from amazon. The venison ones are a bit more at £17.99.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh thanks for that I ordered from pet planet and had to pay p&p think it. was £4 .Ziwi has been out of stock on amazon for months


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I got the venison one from pet planet and I think it was 17.49 so I bought two and some treats for the free shipping.


----------



## hmingtea (Nov 6, 2012)

i cant afford it... too costly out here in India Lamb 1kg from KP will cost me no less than 35 GBP which is around 1/4 of my monthly income... xD


----------

